
When the Boardroom is Bits - DanielRibeiro
http://www.slideshare.net/sblank/when-the-boardroom-is-bits-052111
======
mindcrime
I see somebody was at #sllconf, or watching the simulcast...

This was an incredible presentation by @sgblank... if other VCs start to buy
into this, it could totally transform the startup scene. Like somebody said...
"@sgblank should have just dropped the mike and walked off stage, because he
killed it." :-)

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Just following Eric Ries and watching the streaming. Too much work on the
current startup to actually have the time to join one of the three simulcasts
where I live.

And trying to help other HNers with getting the signal out of all the stuff
the conf is generating.

~~~
mindcrime
I know the feeling... ultimately I decided it was worth it to spend the day
watching, and - in retrospect - I think it was worth it just for Steve's
presentation. Not that there was't a lot of other great content as well.

